# Bacon cure



## Medina Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

So I cut off 1 1/2 pounds off my 11lb pork belly. I used http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html Handy Universal Cure Calculator. I have a little moisture. I started this on Friday. It's only 1 to 1 /12 inch thick. So should I cure it only 7 daysor 14? It's still pink looks great. I'll take a pic of it tonight. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2018)

I'd go 2 weeks...  Seems to improve the flavor of the bacon....  you can't over cure the meat using this method....


----------



## Medina Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks Dave. 2 things i'am worried about. spoiled meat & to much cure 1#


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2018)

Use a calibrated thermometer and check your fridge temperature...  35-38F is good....
Using a good grams scale and the DDF calculator is good...   1 tsp. cure#1 per 5#'s of stuff is good....
Ppm is based on weight vs. weight....  grams per grams makes life easy...
150 grams in 1,000,000 grams is 150 Ppm....  that's how that's figured...


----------



## Medina Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

I picked up the scale you linked to Amazon. I have never checked my temp of my fridge. One more thing to buy to be safe. So 1 teaspoon per 5lb sounds great


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm with Dave on this one, I always go 14 days, no matter how thick the bacon is.
Al


----------



## Medina Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

1 other question. I just sealed my bacon in a package. Not vacuum sealed. Is that going to be a problem?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2018)

If you have just taken it out of the smoker, I would wire rack it on a sheet pan with nothing covering it...  let it age for a few days up to weeks, then slice and vac pack the slices..


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2018)

If you are letting it cure, I leave mine on a wire rack to cure and dehydrate a bit to intensify flavor, like dry aging a steak...


----------



## Medina Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks Dave, I'am reading as much as I can about curing. I ordered Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing
Rytek Kutas.  Can't wait to study it. I also have umai bags for dry aging just waiting to use those at a later date. I just want to be safe.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 25, 2018)

I third the two weeks curing time. And drying in the fridge before smoking.


----------



## Medina Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Wanted to up date my bacon. Pulled out rinsed off. Put in fridge for 24hr last night. will smoke starting tonight & Friday. How does the meat look after being cured for 14 days?


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 2, 2018)

Looks good! I’ll be smoking some myself this weekend.


----------

